
The Real Problem with Facebook - aaronbrethorst
http://www.25hoursaday.com/weblog/2011/09/18/TheRealProblemWithFacebook.aspx
======
Hyena
These articles are driven forward under the assumption that Groupon and
Facebook share the same space. They do not. The sooner Facebook focuses on
optimizing its traditional social network capacity, the better. Everything
else is irrelevant and I spit on the corporate culture which demands companies
take a megalomaniacal approach to growth.

